# Crystal Blue bee shrimp



## mcdonnellv (Jul 6, 2014)

Is there really such a shrimp? (Caridina Cantonesis)

The Blue Jelly in this diagram kinda looks like one









But i've never seen a Caridina Cantonesis Blue Jelly either.

The closest I could find to it was a picture of a blue tibee, though i don't think such a shrimp would breed true.









If anyone knows where i can find Blue jellies as depicted in the diagram above, I would love to know!


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

That's a pretty awesome chart. Kudos to the person that put that together.

Here's a link to a blue jelly online.

http://shrimpkeeping.com/?attachment_id=98


----------



## mcdonnellv (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's another site showing blue shrimp
http://www.wirbelloseandmore.de/?p=1414
They're so pretty. Anyone know where to find them?


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

I really want to know how much for that shrimp?
So beautiful


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Blue jellies are not common tb in USA. The price is probably going to exceed 30$ each

No tb in us that I'm aware of breed true. However it is not impossible to get them to breed true. But if you line breed them to breed true, or buy some that are claimed to breed true expect to pay a pretty penny for them.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

The shrimp pictured is a tibee and would take a while to stabilize if even possible. I'm talking years. Blue jellies aren't common in the us as far as I know. I see I just repeated info that's what I get for skimming!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Blue jelly TB are expensive I paid 160$ each for my 2


----------



## mcdonnellv (Jul 6, 2014)

Just found an awesome archived thread on blue jellies. very informative 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/archive/index.php/t-157783.html


----------



## Bingo (May 26, 2014)

I have a blue crystal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorfan (Nov 12, 2013)

like that crystal


----------



## pucksr (Jan 27, 2011)

There is also a "blue bee shrimp" which at least some are claiming is a "wild variant"
http://www.planetinverts.com/Blue_Bee_Shrimp.html


----------



## aquaticgeek (Oct 29, 2013)

Those are so freakin beautiful. How much? 


Planted Tanks Rule!!!


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Bingo said:


> I have a blue crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one dude!


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

And how did you get that blue crystal? To my knowledge no one has bred a blue variant to the crystal reds and blacks,


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

I feel like that blue one is a stressed CBS


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

That's why I asked how they acquired it. I don't believe it is a crystal blue. There's no evidence of anyone breeding a blue strain yet


----------



## Bingo (May 26, 2014)

It's not a true blue (genetically) but to look at it certainly IS blue! Here's a picture with a black crystal for comparison











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdonnellv (Jul 6, 2014)

There's also another bee shrimp that is actually a different species "paracaridina sp." which makes things more confusing.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

It's not confusing. The paracaridina are usually referred to as bumble bee shrimp. And yes there are blue bees, but they only turn blueish hue when stressed.


----------



## mcdonnellv (Jul 6, 2014)

Bingo said:


> It's not a true blue (genetically) but to look at it certainly IS blue! Here's a picture with a black crystal for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that particular shrimp you have always blue, or does it change back? 
It's very pretty! You should breed it out and see what happens.


----------

